# Please recommend me One Step pad for my BigFoot 15



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, I mostly do one step polishing + wax process. I was using a Rupes UHS system (pad + polish) with my Rupes LHR15 for some time now. I find the UHS pad quite stiff. Although I get quite a good finish, I don’t like the pad, because it’s so stiff that makes the polishing process hard on curved areas and edges. It also wears quickly, especially on the edge. That’s why I recently reached after the Rupes yellow fine pad for one step job, which is much nicer to work with. Obviously it doesn’t cut like UHS (grey) pad. I’m looking for Non-Rupes recommendation for one step foam pad, that does the job, but is not so stiff like Rupes UHS. (I don’t like microfiber pads…). Thanks in advance.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Are you open to changing polish as well?

Obviously every car will be different- But for a good general cleanup of paint and ease of use I really love Sonax 04-06 paired with a chemical guys hexlogic green pad (or orange on harder finishes)


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

euge07 said:


> Are you open to changing polish as well?
> 
> Obviously every car will be different- But for a good general cleanup of paint and ease of use I really love Sonax 04-06 paired with a chemical guys hexlogic green pad (or orange on harder finishes)


Yes, I could change the polish aswell. Actually, I often do one step details with Menzerna FG 400. If it is worked down correctly, it finishes down LSP ready. Could you compare it to Sonax 04-06?
Regarding the Hexlogic pads, I was thinking more about the white one. The green one is made with opened cells, I'm afraid it would be an overkill and I would have to refine after. Do you finish LSP ready with the green one?


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

White will have barely any cut in it, it all depends on your paint condition
The green pad is fantastic and in my experience it is lsp ready especially for a 1 step

you can't have it all in a one step enhancement- you have to find your happy-medium!
I haven't used menz polishes in years as I am more than happy with sonax 04-06


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

Shinemate pads are really good value, underrated pads.

Their orange pad is similar to Rupes yellow, and next step up is their blue pad, followed by their yellow pad. Their hardest foam pad being the green pad which feels hard as a rock and doesnt soften up much at all with use unlike the Rupes UHS grey pad.

For more premium pads, I find the Scholl blue spider pads and LC HDO blue pads really good for one step on harder paintworks.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Most of my one-steps utilise HD Adapt on a yellow Rupes pad. I've even used that to make pretty decent improvements on Audi and VW hard paint.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Don't really use a foam pads much but blue scholl is great with Koch Chemie


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

perhaps Scholl S20 Black with their purple pad. I've got decent results from this using my DA.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks guys for comments and suggestions. I forgot to mention that I usually work on harder paints, VW and Audi.


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

Black.MB said:


> Thanks guys for comments and suggestions. I forgot to mention that I usually work on harder paints, VW and Audi.


If that's the case try your known product Menz 400 with Shinmate yellow and go from there. It does soften up a tad with use/heat and conforms to contours better than Rupes Grey.

Just get the flat version rather than the diamond textured pad.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I've not used this but seen some seriously good results posted using this. They also do it in a bigger bottle or as separate items. https://alienmagic.co.uk/conqueror-3-in-1-paint-correction-compound-250ml-and-pads


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

EG30 said:


> If that's the case try your known product Menz 400 with Shinmate yellow and go from there. It does soften up a tad with use/heat and conforms to contours better than Rupes Grey.
> 
> Just get the flat version rather than the diamond textured pad.


are the shinemate pads open or closed cell? CYC does not state...

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/shinemate-3-2-orange-light-polishing-pad


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

ad_182_uk said:


> are the shinemate pads open or closed cell? CYC does not state...
> 
> https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/shinemate-3-2-orange-light-polishing-pad


open.


----------

